# dp508 dvr replacement



## pogo (Oct 31, 2007)

So my old 508 gradfathered dvr service ran out hree or four months ago, and it looks like the old boy's about to die anyway. So I'm looking at a DVR512 or DVR625 for a replacement. Either can be had fairly cheap and both have features I like (and lord know hopefully a less clunky user interface than the 508). Whilst researching I found reference in the brochure to the remote access feature. Neither of these boxes have a broadband connection so I'm curious how it works. I take it you have to go through some dish site. Is there a fee.? Does anyone know for sure if it works with these models? 

In my research I saw one review of the 625 complaining that if you use both tv outputs PIP is disabled. (not a dealbreaker--just curious)
Can anyone verify or deny?

I'm kind of leaning towards the 625 for reasons only pertinent to my local setup, but if either model is clearly superior to the other that could change. I'm browsing solid signal and ebay (always looking for a bargain. Is there an easy way to verify if a receiver/smart card combo can be actived (or has been activated) If had all the chat with dish customer service I want for today, but that's another story.

Thanks


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

522 + 250 IDE HDD = 625


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

211k+External Hard Drive+$40 fee=508 with better interface, HD and no DVR fee.


----------



## pogo (Oct 31, 2007)

MikeW said:


> 211k+External Hard Drive+$40 fee=508 with better interface, HD and no DVR fee.


Of course I only have SD content on my Dish subscription. Why would I want to pay an HD service fee to avoid a DVR fee? Or did you just not notice you're in the SD support forum?


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

> Of course I only have SD content on my Dish subscription. Why would I want to pay an HD service fee to avoid a DVR fee? Or did you just not notice you're in the SD support forum?


A 211 can receive both SD & HD broadcasts so you are future proofing your investment. I have a 612 I use for SD reception no fee for HD but I do have to pay a DVR fee.


----------



## pogo (Oct 31, 2007)

RBA said:


> A 211 can receive both SD & HD broadcasts so you are future proofing your investment. I have a 612 I use for SD reception no fee for HD but I do have to pay a DVR fee.


Okay. Look I know I'm probably going to alienate some people who could help me, but I'm not an idiot. I do understand that HD receivers can also receive SD. I only have
SD content and it'a all i'm likely to ever have. I asked about two specific units and suggesting that I switch an HD unit which will carry an HD fee is ridiculous. There's nothing to "future proof" here.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

you could watch eBay and catch 522 or 625


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

A512 is really a 522 that has had the second tuner deactivated it is older than the 625 with a smaller hard drive. The 625 was a replacement for the 522 and a much better unit so of the two you have chosen would be the better buy.

I don't know where you got the information that there is a fee for HD because you have a HD receiver. Yes if you want the HD channels there is a $10 fee but it is not applied unless you choose to receive HD channels. I chose to buy a VIP612 because it has an ATSC tuner built in so I can record HD and sub channels off over the air TV. The 612 has a larger hard drive than the 625 and all the features of the 625, RF out is channel 3/4 so it would fit right into your system. With the 625 or other dual tuner receiver you will need a DPP LNB for single cable or 2 cables from the DISH to the receiver.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

RBA said:


> A 512 is really a 522 that has had the second tuner deactivated it is older than the 625 with a smaller hard drive. The 625 was a replacement for the 522 and *a much better unit* so of the two you have chosen would be the better buy.
> ...


It would be urban legend 

If you will open both you will see only ONE difference - a drive: 120 vs 250 GB.

So, all the "better" is constituted by a size of HDD.


----------



## pogo (Oct 31, 2007)

RBA said:


> I don't know where you got the information that there is a fee for HD because you have a HD receiver. Yes if you want the HD channels there is a $10 fee but it is not applied unless you choose to receive HD channels. I chose to buy a VIP612 because it has an ATSC tuner built in so I can record HD and sub channels off over the air TV. The 612 has a larger hard drive than the 625 and all the features of the 625, RF out is channel 3/4 so it would fit right into your system. With the 625 or other dual tuner receiver you will need a DPP LNB for single cable or 2 cables from the DISH to the receiver.


Thanks so much. I don't know either. Probably from D* -- my memory may be faulty, but that's kind of how they roll. My genie is capable of whole home therefore I have to pay for it -- even if I don't activate it!

That opens up more possibilities the ability to record OTA is also something that would be useful in my current setup. Thanks.


----------



## pogo (Oct 31, 2007)

So now the questions get more complicated (for me). My setup includes 4 Directv dvrs and one dish dvr. These are distributed to the whole house using two four channel ntsc modulators. (Old tech, but it's worked well for us for 15 years). A recordable atsc tuner would allow me to eliminate one D* box. The duo feature appealed to me because if the ntsc output is decent it would allow me to eliminate one of the modulators and the uhf output would allow me to use the same channel I've currently got this box on avoiding confusion factor for the wife and easing programming of my remotes for me.

Questions wrt the 612, does the atsc tuner "use" one of the two receiver tuners? IOW only two tuners active at once? Can both tuners record simultaneously adn simultaneously to playback? Are of the outputs active simultaneously -- ntsc, composite, and component. What channel(s) does the ntsc output use? All questions that may be in the manual, but not easily found.

Thanks


----------



## pogo (Oct 31, 2007)

BTW. I forgot. I hope that Legend and MikeW will accept a heartfelt apology. I posted last evening from a misinformed position.


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

pogo said:


> So now the questions get more complicated (for me). My setup includes 4 Directv dvrs and one dish dvr. These are distributed to the whole house using two four channel ntsc modulators. (Old tech, but it's worked well for us for 15 years). A recordable atsc tuner would allow me to eliminate one D* box. The duo feature appealed to me because if the ntsc output is decent it would allow me to eliminate one of the modulators and the uhf output would allow me to use the same channel I've currently got this box on avoiding confusion factor for the wife and easing programming of my remotes for me.
> 
> Questions wrt the 612, does the atsc tuner "use" one of the two receiver tuners? IOW only two tuners active at once? Can both tuners record simultaneously adn simultaneously to playback? Are of the outputs active simultaneously -- ntsc, composite, and component. What channel(s) does the ntsc output use? All questions that may be in the manual, but not easily found.
> 
> Thanks


On the VIP 612 you can record 2 different things at the same time. Usually when the first recording takes place it will go to the 2nd tuner, allowing to you change the channel or record another program.

I will provide you our link for the VIP612 Manual; http://www.mydish.com/support/receiver-manuals

Thanks


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

pogo said:


> So my old 508 gradfathered dvr service ran out hree or four months ago, and it looks like the old boy's about to die anyway. So I'm looking at a DVR512 or DVR625 for a replacement. Either can be had fairly cheap


I don't know if they're still offering it or not, but I got a 512 free when my 508 died. No muss, no fuss, no charges at all.

(Ignore the HD snobs by the way.)


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

pogo said:


> Of course I only have SD content on my Dish subscription. Why would I want to pay an HD service fee to avoid a DVR fee? Or did you just not notice you're in the SD support forum?


What a pissy way of replying. I only intended to help. FYI...the HD fee is not required of the 211 unless you want HD programming.


----------



## pogo (Oct 31, 2007)

SayWhat? said:


> I don't know if they're still offering it or not, but I got a 512 free when my 508 died. No muss, no fuss, no charges at all.
> 
> (Ignore the HD snobs by the way.)


They told me that they'd replace my 508 with another 508! I said no thanks In fairness they just said they'd replace it and when I pressed for what model they said same as what you've got. When I asked again what model? she said a 508. It could have been a 512 or something else. I donn't know how it works at Dish, but I know (unless it's changed recently) the CS can't tell you what model you'll get -- unless of course you're ordering Genie.

However having been educated the last couple of days, I'v now got a 612 on order. Just another example of I had options that I didn't even know about when I first posted.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

pogo said:


> They told me that they'd replace my 508 with another 508! I said no thanks In fairness they just said they'd replace it and when I pressed for what model they said same as what you've got. When I asked again what model? she said a 508


I'm pretty sure it wouldn't be a 508. They're pulling those out of service. I couldn't get one when I asked for it.


----------



## pogo (Oct 31, 2007)

MikeW said:


> What a pissy way of replying. I only intended to help. FYI...the HD fee is not required of the 211 unless you want HD programming.


Yes, I was. But I hope you at least noticed that I apologized. I was operating over a misaprehension about Dish's fee structure. You don't have to accept the apology, but it was sincere.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

To answer some more of your questions: I am not aware that you can do anything via 'dish anywhere' on a 522/625. Maybe you can progam an auto-tune or to record something but I'd be surprised if that actually worked, or worked 'well'. One main difference between those box's and your 508 would be the fee. Tuner fee will be 14$ (i think) plus a $10 DVR fee, unless its your ONLY receiver, than the $14 is waived but the DVR will be added. If you use the receiver in "dual" mode, your basically dividing the "2" tuners to 2 different room locations, ie: TV1, the room where the reciever is, an TV2, a remote location elsewhere in the house. In this mode, you will have independent TV viewing (watch a different show at each) and no PIP. Switch the reciever back to "Single" mode and now you can use PIP, but both locations would see the exact same image. 1 more nice feature about this receiver that I like is the ability to pause/and/or/rewind a program up to 2 hours. The Vip recievers, as does the 508 i think, only holds a pause for 1 hour.

As far as the 612, its a vip reciever, and a HD reciever and also comes w/ the $10 DVR fee, and the only way to avoid the $10 DVR fee is the vip211k. THe 612 comes w/ 2 tuners but I believe only counts as 1 as far tuner fee's go (some-one correct me if i'm wrong), but that point is moot if its your only receiver. I "think" it does PIP, not 100% sure on that but it is only a single room reciever, allthough there are ways to feed signal to other TVs if u wish. The 612 does have an OFF-AIR tuner, an thus those additional channels can be added to your list of available channels. I believe its just 1 tuner, maxing the reciever at 3 tuners, 1 OFF-AIR and 2 SAT.

The vip211 receiver might be the best option, even tho its only 1 SAT tuner, with 1 OFF-AIR tuner. With an additional purchase of an external self powered Hard Drive, that receiver can turn into a DVR without a montly DVR fee. There is a 1 time $40 Enabling fee, but thats it. It would act like a DVR and wouldn't cost your any more monthly fee's than your paying w/ the 508 (well I guess if your currently paying the DVR fee w/ the 508, that fee would go away). It'll have just 1 SAT tuner, like the 508, and have the additional Broadcast tuner.

HD is 'optional' and can also be FREE if: U commit to 2 yr aggrement, sign up for paperless billing AND CC auto-pay.


----------



## pogo (Oct 31, 2007)

shadough said:


> To answer some more of your questions: I am not aware that you can do anything via 'dish anywhere' on a 522/625. Maybe you can progam an auto-tune or to record something but I'd be surprised if that actually worked, or worked 'well'. One main difference between those box's and your 508 would be the fee. Tuner fee will be 14$ (i think) plus a $10 DVR fee, unless its your ONLY receiver, than the $14 is waived but the DVR will be added. If you use the receiver in "dual" mode, your basically dividing the "2" tuners to 2 different room locations, ie: TV1, the room where the reciever is, an TV2, a remote location elsewhere in the house. In this mode, you will have independent TV viewing (watch a different show at each) and no PIP. Switch the reciever back to "Single" mode and now you can use PIP, but both locations would see the exact same image. 1 more nice feature about this receiver that I like is the ability to pause/and/or/rewind a program up to 2 hours. The Vip recievers, as does the 508 i think, only holds a pause for 1 hour.
> 
> As far as the 612, its a vip reciever, and a HD reciever and also comes w/ the $10 DVR fee, and the only way to avoid the $10 DVR fee is the vip211k. THe 612 comes w/ 2 tuners but I believe only counts as 1 as far tuner fee's go (some-one correct me if i'm wrong), but that point is moot if its your only receiver. I "think" it does PIP, not 100% sure on that but it is only a single room reciever, allthough there are ways to feed signal to other TVs if u wish. The 612 does have an OFF-AIR tuner, an thus those additional channels can be added to your list of available channels. I believe its just 1 tuner, maxing the reciever at 3 tuners, 1 OFF-AIR and 2 SAT.
> 
> ...


Thanks much for the response. The 612 is on order -- I'm currently paying a $7 dvr fee and hope it does't got up for this guy. (I didn't check dish before ordering, but I did ask about the 625 I was looking at, and was told that my monthy rate wouldn't change) egad! I've never even heard of a "tuner fee" is that the same as receiver lease fee? I'll only have one box in any case.


----------

